# Salt dogg shpe 3000



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

I am selling a 2018 salt dogg shpe 3000. It has an auger. No controller or harness. Bought two as a package deal and don't need both. Has the poly lid on it. $3500obo I will take better pics tomorrow


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

More pics


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

Bump will sell with brand new harness and controller for 4500obo


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

Bump spreader only summer special $3250


----------



## snowgraves (Oct 5, 2019)

Will you sell the swenson spreader?


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

snowgraves said:


> Will you sell the swenson spreader?


We're keeping it


----------

